# Anyone catching flathead?



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I haven't heard of anyone catching flathead in the last 2 weeks.

I will still take my bride out tonight looking. I told Chad she will probably
get a 60+ even though we (Chad and I) have been beating the water 
to a froth looking for big fish.

I can't catch them at home on the couch and I vowed to get my
moneys worth out of my fishing license

C'mon guys, All I need is a few experts to tell me you can't catch flathead in August


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

it's been real slow here on the great miami river in normally productive spots.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

well i dont know if this helps but i hooked into a monster flatty @ hoover ressivior trolling a sr5 in 13 ft. soo if they are hitting crankbaits i would asume .......also got a 7-10 pound flatty @ scitoto fishing with a worm on bottom lol


----------



## flatheadkid (Aug 1, 2008)

i caught a 5lber 2 days ago down at wills creek lake.I have been getting skunked this year guess its just not a good year for me.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

It has been ridiculously quiet up here in Northwestern Ohio on the Maumee.


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Muskingum has been slow, Only a handful of fish in the teens!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

last weekend we caught a 20lb, then 10 mins later a 28.5lb on the GMR, then almost immediately after release, my other rod took off and but i missed it. they turned on hard for about 20 mins. then nothing again. that was around 12:00


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

been catching a lot of small flatheads the past month, nothing over 20lb though. been fishing "mediocre" spots that are real easy to get to, not concerned about big fish this year rather just getting out relaxing and tossing back a few cold ones. unless i catch one over 30lb, or more than a couple over 20 i usually dont post trip reports or take pics. 

been takin it easy this year due to spending a lot of time with our kid who is on his way to being 2yrs old, its a lot more fun than fishing to me now. 

about 2 more years and he's gonna be my "pack mule" and be going with me fishing.


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

One 2 lber on the ohio...can't even catch bait right now.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing for me on the scioto, I hope it picks up just a tad come mid september.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Man I hope the bite turns on soon, or else I'm gonna go nuts!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

My wife and I went Thur nite :S

Me & Chad & Travis & Richard went Fri night.
Chad and Trav at one spot and me and Richard (with 2 pirates) went to another.

Chad got a channel and our 2 pirates got 3 channel cats. Pirates 
were happy and the adults not so much.

Both nights were very comfortable and clear for beautiful nights out 
for people. Water needs to cool to get the fish going I reckon.


----------



## bigcat62 (Sep 3, 2009)

Well Robby, I thought it was pretty warm to sleep. Not much air movement. Did I here Richard missed one?


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

only one over 20 lbs in the last month, mainly 15 and under


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

monsterKAT11 said:


> last weekend we caught a 20lb, then 10 mins later a 28.5lb on the GMR, then almost immediately after release, my other rod took off and but i missed it. they turned on hard for about 20 mins. then nothing again. that was around 12:00


congrats on the 28.5 korey


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

pendog66 said:


> congrats on the 28.5 korey


thanks man, you know whats funny? i caught him again this last friday haha


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

monsterKAT11 said:


> thanks man, you know whats funny? i caught him again this last friday haha


lol, keep feeding him baits every week and he will be up to 30 before you know it


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Actions been somewhat steady for us Robby. Getting a few skunks too but thats flatheadin'.


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

Fished the Muskingum last sat. not 1 bite using live bluegills


----------

